# RAVE is out of sync



## softwiz (May 12, 2005)

I'm watching RAVE and the audio and video is about a half second out of sync.

Anyone else see this?

It's truely annoying...


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Not only Rave, but other channels as well. I recorded an OTA of That 70s Show and it was way out of sync. Seems to be a new problem.


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

I have noticed this on mine to and its beginning to make me mad.....


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

I contacted Dish and I received this e-mail. The more of us that report this problem the faster it will be solved.


Thank you for expressing your concerns and interest in the DISH Network. Customer input is an important tool in our efforts to continuously improve the quality of the DISH Network service. 



Our engineering team has been able to confirm this lip synch issue. They will be researching and troubleshooting. 



At DISH Network we appreciate the time customers take to email their audio/video quality concerns. Thank you for your information, patience, and for being a valued customer.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

johnnyd1023 said:


> I contacted Dish and I received this e-mail. The more of us that report this problem the faster it will be solved.
> 
> Thank you for expressing your concerns and interest in the DISH Network. Customer input is an important tool in our efforts to continuously improve the quality of the DISH Network service.
> 
> ...


I hope the fix this ASAP, very very frustrating..


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I'm seeing sound sync problems on many channels. Voom, HDNet, etc. It's with both my 942 and 811. I think there's a systemic problem at Dish that they need to correct real quick. Many shows are just unwatchable with this problem.


----------



## DarkDreams (Aug 10, 2005)

Here is the response I received from the Quality Assurance Department of Echostar...

"We have received several complaints on this topic. Our engineers have
confirmed that this issue does exist and they are working very hard to
resolve it. We have forwarded your email on to them. In the meantime, the
temporary fix is to turn off your receiver for a few minutes and then turn
it back on again."

Unfortunately, the temporary fix does not seem to work for me.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Well, if you turn it off then you won't have anymore sync problems since you won't have a picture either. Way to go Dish techs!


----------



## ugafan (Oct 7, 2003)

Had my 942 installed on Saturday. All I can say is WOW!! I moved up from a 510 and a 301. The difference is night and day.

But I too am noticing a lip sync delay on RAVE and RUSH.


----------

